# Jason Statham Stars in Mechanic Resurrection Arriving on Digital HD on November 8th, 4K Ultra HD, Blu-ray, and DVD on November 22nd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> SANTA MONICA, CA (October 3, 2016) - The action-packed, thrill ride Mechanic: Resurrection will be available on Digital HD on November 8 and on 4K Ultra HD Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital), and On Demand November 22 from Lionsgate. Jason Statham (The Expendables series) "wastes no time delivering the bullet-spraying, jaw-smashing goods" (Variety) as Arthur Bishop, an assassin who makes each of his targets' deaths look like accidents, whose calm retirement is shattered when a former employer requires his services. A film by Dennis Gansel (The Wave), Mechanic: Resurrection also features Jessica Alba (Sin City), Academy Award® winner Tommy Lee Jones (Best Supporting Actor, The Fugitive, 1993), and Michelle Yeoh (Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon).
> 
> Arthur Bishop (Statham) returns as the Mechanic in the sequel to the 2011 action-thriller. When the deceitful actions of a cunning but beautiful woman (Alba) force him to return to the life he left behind, Bishop's life is once again in danger as he has to complete an impossible list of assassinations of the most dangerous men in the world.
> 
> ...


----------

